
IP radar: get latency data and pingable IPs for any subnet on the Internet - totoCZ
https://www.cdn77.com/blog/ip-radar/
======
totoCZ
Disclaimer: I work in the CDN77 ops team and I wrote the frontend.

We mainly use it internally to help us get stable pingable IPs for latency
monitoring when we're troubleshooting a specific network/customer. Then we
throw the IPs into SmokePing/Smoke2 (internal tool) and watch the latency from
different upstreams. Our backend pings all IPv4s on the planet regularly.

We think someone else might find it useful, so i thought i'd share.

------
forcer
Good job guys! We will take a look if there is a way to integrate it with our
tool at [http://www.maplatency.com](http://www.maplatency.com)

any plans on extending this to allow geo targeting of IPs?

~~~
totoCZ
We already kind of do that on our CDN backend, this is just a small part of
it. But we never actually needed to do geolocation, instead we just ping the
"stable" pingable IPs we found from all of our locations, save the results
into a DB and when a request from that subnet comes to PowerDNS we just select
the datacenter with the lowest RTT on the fly.

I'll see if it's possible to get the routing/GeoIP information for all IPs as
that's something we could use too.

~~~
forcer
OK. That makes sense. I did not realize this is actually something you use to
guide your all routing decisions. Smart!

